
Tired of INotifyPropertyChange pattern in your WPF projects? Try this lib - methusalah999
https://github.com/methusalah/Observable
======
methusalah999
ObservableProperties are damn simple:

\- declare in 1 line: StringProperty foo { get; } = new
StringProperty("initialString")

\- add lambda or delegate in 1 line: foo.ValueChanged += (s, e) => myLambda

\- bind them in XAML: Text="{Binding foo.Value}"

\- bind them with each other in 1 line: foo.Bind(bar),
foo.BindBidirectional(bar)

\- chain them for complex expression in 1 line: bool1.And(bool2).Not() or
int1.Add(int2).IsGreaterThan(int3)

\- Intellisense and documentation everywhere

\- no code generation

\- never implement INotifyPropertyChanged again

\- ultra lightwheight, no dependency

